# Google now getting 30 million piracy removal requests every month



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The number of requests asking Google to remove links to websites containing allegedly pirated and copyright infringement keeps on climbing, and has now hit over 30 million a month.
> 
> It's a new high for Google, representing the first time it's processed over one million removal requests on average per day  or as TorrentFreak put it, one every eight milliseconds. Over the last month, the removal requests related to 47,301 domains, allegedly hosting content from 4,547 copyright owners. There were a total of 2,244 organisations reporting infringement to Google.


More


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

It's just as bad as the four(4) trackers they have running on this site: 2 Google, 1 Double Click and Kontera which I have to block for my privacy.


----------

